# pies stuff for sale thread



## pies

I have a few items up for sale, with free shipping 
Now up is a lightly used corsair 800d the only thing that was done to the case is there are a few small holes drilled in two places to mount some water cooling stuff.
The case comes with everything it originally did but I'm also including three gentle typhoon fans, an extra brand new front panel with out a hotswap bay door, and an nzxt usb expander. 
I'm asking $150 shipped the shipping maybe rather slow because of the weight. I'm going to list this else ware after the first.




And payments are accepted through paypal


----------



## valtopps

money was sent for the 2600k


----------



## Machin3

Is that EK pump case included w/ pump?

pm'ing either way.


----------



## pies

The pump comes with the original packaging and all the hardware and the bitspower top as well.


----------



## pies

Bump added a camera.
More things on the way including a gpu and sound card


----------



## voyagerfan99

Ugh I've been looking for a cheap DSLR for my girlfriend's mother (Trying to get her away from her old film Canon EOS camera). Unfortunately I want to go Canon so she can still use her lenses. Good luck though :good:


----------



## pies

Thanks I don't use it enough anymore and don't want it just lying around


----------



## pies

added a few new things


----------



## PohTayToez

Would you do $130 shipped for the 2 SSDs and the 500GB?  

Also would you take check by mail (no fees!).  I can do PayPal but will take a few days to transfer the money.

Edit: Also I see the 2.5" to 3.5" adapter pictured, does either or both drives come with those?


----------



## pies

The ssd's are sold sorry I can do a little less on the 500 if you still want that


----------



## valtopps

cpu was shipped fast and packed nicely. good computer forum seller! thanks buddy.


----------



## Machin3

Bump for this guy! Got my pump in today from him, looks great and shipped very fast!


----------



## konsole

pm sent about the WD drive


----------



## valtopps

nice cooler and priced super cheap


----------



## pies

Added two more items last one to come later tonight


----------



## just a noob

Too bad i'm broke now


----------



## valtopps

asus sabertooth p67 mobo for $90 thats a $200 board.  WOW!


----------



## pies

One last bump, before it goes on eBay I'll do the motherboard and CPU fan $90 shipped save you $20


----------



## valtopps

why isnt anyone jumping all over this board what a deal?


----------



## jonnyp11

lack of money, otherwise i'd be all over that thang


----------



## pies

the board is gone now I have to add a case and a few random things.


----------



## pies

another item added


----------



## pies

Last bump, case now includes a corsair h60 cpu cooler. I'll leave the case up till Thursday.


----------



## salvage-this

800D and H60 for $150?  Very interested! I am just waiting on some checks to come in from  roommates that did not want to pay rent last month.  A bit low on cash ATM but very interested.  Can you post a picture of the mod that you did and the H60 please? 

Edit:  and the front panel too please?  I know that I am asking a lot!


----------



## pies

Sure I can get them to you in a bit. And I'll send you more information about it later tonight


----------



## salvage-this

Great thanks!


----------



## salvage-this

Bump for a great seller.  I got the 800D with the H60.  I would definitely buy from him again.


----------



## Machin3

man  i wish i could have gotten that 800D, I'm currently looking for one.


----------

